# Memorial Day Q



## Paymaster (May 30, 2011)

Had the Kids and Grandkids over today and I had the BBQ ready when they arrived.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2011)

Need any help with the leftovers?


----------



## Paymaster (May 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Need any help with the leftovers?




What are those? 

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2011)

You da man Paymaster....Looking Good.....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 31, 2011)

Paymaster,will you adopt me, I'm low maintenance and house broken.......just


----------



## pacanis (May 31, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like you hiy a home run with everything.


----------

